# gcc44 and portupgrade



## chrcol (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, I installed gcc44 and defined it in make.conf as well as mapped in in libmap.conf as is said in the FreeBSD handbook.

However when gcc44 is updated via portupgrade it fails on the 'make install' stage because libiconv is mapped to gcc44 libs which at that critical stage doesn't exist on the system.

Has anyone else had this problem or know the solution? As a workaround I am running portupgrade now with libmap.conf temporarily disabled.


----------



## nekonoko (Oct 1, 2010)

I had the same issue recently. My workaround was to rebuild gettext with the system compiler rather than gcc44 (plus add an exception to make.conf for gettext).


----------

